# Maintenance Fees on Sanibel



## Kelso (Jan 19, 2010)

I am looking at timeshares in the Sanibel area to buy in the resale market. Today at Tortuga, the agent told me that the maintenance fees are about $1,100 PLUS taxes. What are the maintenance fees and taxes at the other  timeshares like Sanibel Beach Club, Marriott's Crystal Shores on Marco, Hurricane House, Seawatch in Fort Myers Beach, Shell Island, Casa Ybel Resort, Eagles Nest and South Seas Club.  

That is a factor that I need to know to decide which ones to take the time to visit. Any help will save me time. Thanks.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 20, 2010)

It wouldn't surprise me if they were all that high. Florida tends to have high maintenance fees anyway, coastal locations require more maintenance and the insurance must be a fortune after the island nearly got blown away.

Sheila


----------



## Laurie (Jan 20, 2010)

Fastest/most current/accurate way to find out may be to call, the business office at each one should be able to give you that info, plus tell you whether there are any special assessments currently or expected. You can find phone numbers in RCI directory.

Sounds like you're there now, if so hope you're having a wonderful trip - we were down there last week, mostly during the cold snap, until it got beautiful at the end of the week just as we had to pack up to leave. If you haven't already, drive over to Ding Darling at low tide (they have tide tables at the desk), which is doubly beautiful when it coincides with sunset. There were zillions of feeding wading birds, we enjoyed it almost every day.  The roseate spoonbills aren't there except in winter - if I were considering owning a timeshare there, I'd have to take that into consideration!   FWIW, the beach at South Seas was very pretty but there were more better shells and interesting stuff on Sanibel beaches. Not that I'd be unhappy either place.


----------



## sandcastles (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm at Disney now and don't have access to my paperwork but I think my MF including taxes at Hurricane House are under $1100.  My MF including taxes are around $980 at Plantation Beach Club on South Seas.


----------



## brankatz (Jan 22, 2010)

Sanibel Island is a great laid back Island I own at Sanibel Beach club 2 Br. Beach Front and the fee there was 740 this year.  I also own the week prior on Ft. Myers beach at Windward passage 1 BR. Beach Front the MF was just under 400 this year.  Love both resorts and own summer weeks at both.  One advantage to Windward is I have bonus time available at the resort an extra week if available for the same price of MF.  Sanibel is more laid back, Fort Myers more built up.


----------

